# Unit for Terrova I-Pilot



## crappie hunter (Apr 14, 2004)

Recently purchased a Terrova with built in transducer. Doing research on compatible units and found that there are multiple choices, wanted to get input on units that others have and what to shy away from. Would like to keep it to humminbird as I also purchased the adapter cable suited for these units.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Minnkota= humminbirds.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a humminbird 858 on the bow with Terrova. Works fine. Also networks with unit at the helm if you have the ethernet connections


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

If you want to network with your other units, that compatibility is probably most important. I have a humminbird 788 with mine now. Works great. I upgraded to Garmin at the helm. Even though I do not need to network my units, another Garmin would be my replacement for the bow.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Just don't get a dedicated DI unit to use with the US2 transducer in the trolling motor. They are not compatible.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have the hummingbird 9 so, mounted to TM, the built-in transducer is 2d only . I get excellent readings on mine.


----------

